# Groundhog Day in August!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Scott (aka-Sofaman)decided to slap me around with a 5er of great smokes and an original "Punxsutawney Phil" Groundhog Day tee shirt!! This shirt is BadA$$. The movie "Groundhog Day" is one of my favorites. Your a helluva BOTL Scott. Thank you!:biggrin:


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice! Enjoy brother!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

That is freaking awesome!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome blast there!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Helluva hit right there. And SJ you deserve it... oh, yeah... don't forget to keep your head down brother. hahahaha


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice hit there. Groundhog Day is one of my favorites. Enjoy the smokes.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That is a killer hit! And a great movie!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

sweet hit love the t-shirt, i agree great movie


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Hit


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Don't drive angry....don't drive angry! And use your mirrors...just...side of your eye.....side of your eye!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

That is ab-so-freakin-lute-ly brilliant! Man, what a hit! Groundhog Day is also a fave of mine... and I remember it always because my sis is born on GH day - 2-2-72 

Love it!

CD

"Do you have life insurance, Phil? Because if you do, you could always use a little more, I mean, who couldn't? But let me tell something - I got's a feeling"


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

funny photo


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Didn't I read this thread yesterday??????


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Nive hit


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Cool. Smoke 'em all tonight. They'll still be there tomorrow at 6 am, right?


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice hit right there!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Didn't I read this thread yesterday??????


Hilarious!

Great hit, by the way.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Didn't I read this thread yesterday??????


:roflmao:


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice hit!! Love that Soprano!! :dribble:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Good Morning Campers!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

sweet shirt! nice hit.


----------

